# Looking for land or club in Oglethorpe County or close by



## Arrow3 (Jan 23, 2018)

Looking for hunting club for 2018-2019 season.  

I live in Oglethorpe County SO it needs to be close to that because I don't camp. I hunt, I come home. 

Prefer qdm style rules and pin in and out system. 

A good turkey population is a must. 

Ducks are a bonus. 

Deer are the least thing I'm interested in. 

Looking for me 1st and foremost but if there are multiple openings I can fill them with some buddies that are leaving our current lease just like me.  

Not interested in buddy buddy drama. Money is not a big issue as long as it's not outrageous.  I don't want to have to sell a kidney or anything . 

If you know of such a place, hit me up please


Thank you


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 25, 2018)

....


----------



## JSWOOD (Jan 28, 2018)

A club in Oglethorpe just posted in the Lease looking for members section. Sounds like an awesome place! Wish I lived closer...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 29, 2018)

JSWOOD said:


> A club in Oglethorpe just posted in the Lease looking for members section. Sounds like an awesome place! Wish I lived closer...



I'm in that club currently.  Not gonna join this coming year. Looking for something else.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 13, 2018)

Bump


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 22, 2018)

I just acquired up a 1500-ac farm in Wilkes Co. It will be managed on strict QDM. Am limiting it to 7 members. Landowner will allow us to set up a campsite. Water and power is run already. This place is a fine property with excellent deer and turkey hunting. Plenty of hogs that will be aggressively trapped to control damage.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 22, 2018)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> I just acquired up a 1500-ac farm in Wilkes Co. It will be managed on strict QDM. Am limiting it to 7 members. Landowner will allow us to set up a campsite. Water and power is run already. This place is a fine property with excellent deer and turkey hunting. Plenty of hogs that will be aggressively trapped to control damage.


To rich for me .... thanks anyway


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 22, 2018)

Best of luck finding exactly the right setup. You may want to post a price range so others on GON can be on lookout for you.


----------

